# I need your help!!!



## carladac (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I have to hand in a memoire/dissertation to my university about hiking but I am behind with my work. Would you mind to answer 3 general questions (it should not take more than 30 seconds). 

Here is the link: 
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFByWDZ1Q2drOWdWOGxJTUo5MUg1a3c6MQ

Thank you so very much for your help!


----------

